# 3D Graphics



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

I know its not to everyones taste however i wanted to do things differently--something to make the engine bay different from the others without speding thousands more than i have already..The graphics are 3D style from Likwid Art.

The larger graphic is to sit on the sparkplug cover. The centre plate has been cut away and is now replaced with clear acrylic and the Skyline GTR graphic will sit on top which will be lit with a blue cold cahode light from under the sparkplug cover.

The smaller graphic is replacing the twin turbo graphic to show that the car has the R34 N1 turbo`s fitted...

Just a little different.I have everything in place but just need the sun to come out and my hard pipe fitted and i will post a few pics of my polished engine bay which is 100% better than it was last year when i won 2nd place in the R33 section at JAE..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob does a good job.
I remember the car at Japfest 2003 with Likwid art graphics on it. Looked very good. I had a long conversation with Rob last year. Very helpful.
Should look good Mark


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not sure! they look great quality. but I'm holding judgement till i see them in in place.

more pics please!!:thumbsup:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine bay*

I dont have any pics of the parts in place but here is the engine as it was in the past week or so. Still to get the injectors fitted, buy AFM`s, fit the blue twin turbo hose and the HKS half pipe kit--so dont judge just yet... You can see where the smaller graphic will go and the larger one will just sit on clear acrylic on the sparkplug cover.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

I've changed my mine I LIKE! I LIKE ALOT!!! you must be well chuffed with the way that's come out?

nice blue hose's where did you get them from?:chuckle: 

did we supply the polished cam covers are did you do them? they look nice?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Still got 1 blue hose to go on m8 but im told it has arrived--Many Thanks.:bowdown1: I did all the polishing work myself and just keep them looking nice.You think thats clean you should see under the car arches--Spotless...:chuckle: Now looking at all the suspension parts-upper/lower arms etc to be powder coated before the car gets shown this year.Dropped quite a few points in various shows due to my wheels being kerbed etc but not now...Just give me a week or so and i will post a few pics of the full car and the work i have put in....


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

nice work matey!! keep it up.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice work mark, look forward to seeing it again this year. Looked nice last year..:thumbsup:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Thanks Paul, im just hoping i can pull it all together now. Should be around the 500bhp mark and hopefully cleaner than last year. Just got rid of the crappy standard wheel and my god it makes a big differnce with my nice leather/alcantara interior...


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats very clean, looks shinny as :thumbsup: .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cool - it's good to see people try something a bit different.
Don't forget to post more pics when you have it finished.


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

nice where did you get the graphics made?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Graphics*

Graphics are from Likwid Art.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can i ask what they cost?


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

cheers mate would mind some on my gtr but will need some of that shiny dress up go with it 

like Mookistar what were the P's ?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Lights fitted*

Ok i went out tonight and fitted the plug cover back in place and simply wired the cold cathodes up to a switch so the lights can be on or off. Still not had time to clean the engine, fit the hoses etc back on again and the strut brace but you get the idea.Under this lighting the graphics are hard to see properly but they can be seen in my earlier pics in the thread..


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

wow, that is really quite different, i like it. i like it a lot!


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

thats an amazing looking engine mate, very original too, i like all the chrome on it as well, keep up the awsome work


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Well done for doing something different. It looks like the flux capacitor is under there...


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

763paf said:


> It looks like the flux capacitor is under there...


exactly what i thought :chuckle: 

looks real good


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine bay*

Thanks for the replys so far folks..Just had to tinker as i love trying different things when the car is off the road for winter.I know most of you guys like power more than looks but i like both. Engine will run around 500bhp in the next few weeks and the car will be totally cleaned and polished inside/outside and underneath.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*A few better pics*

Finally got my hard pipes fitted today and got round to giving the engine bay a quick clean over.Your thoughts please--i know its really showy but why not as its never going to be the fastest..:clap:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

What can I say .... :thumbsup: .... that is so cool  

My son has spent the last 10 minutes drooling all over my keyboard :chuckle: 

How easy was the fitting of the hard pipes as you had posted a few questions on it earlier this week ?

Did you finally get the bumper off ?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I actually really like that, what light is it in there though and how is it standing up to the heat?

Alex B


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

I really like that. Goes perfectly with the engine bay i think :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

3rd picture down looks amazing mate, top quality workmanship there fella im very impressed, but as above have you tested the perspex and light and graphics in the heat yet, and if so how did they cope?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine bay*

Thanks guys. Ended up removing the trim inside the wheel arch to do the pipe kit--was really easy when you can actually get under there and have a look Ran the car for 20 mins today--oil up to temp etc and fans coming on and all seems ok.The acrylic will hold the heat and wont discolour.Have to wait and see how the graphics and cold cathodes stand the heat, thats why i used a semi hardening silicon for the cathodes. I have my fingers crossed but first run seems fine.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

YUMMY, looks amazing.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks stunning but it is a shame it is hidden under a bonnet. Would look better under a clear bonnet:chuckle: 
Seriously, an awesome job!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, really clever, and your engine bay is rather fine and clean.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

hi mate see you fitted the hose coming off the twin turbo pipe! did it fit o.k. 

looking amazing by the way...


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine*

Yip the hose was a perfect fit and makes a big difference--Many Thanks...Cheers...


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW, I am nearly Speechless...:clap: 

I really respect the time and effort you must have put into this mod, Hell even the engine bay in general seems very well thought out. 

Kudos to you man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow that does look incredible :bowdown1: 

I love this picture.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

An absolute credit to you & all your hard work.
One minor query though.
Why the purple HKS pipe connectors ?
Why not blue to match the other hoses ?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*HKS*

Just the way the hosing came im afraid but would have prefeed blue. I do have blue hoses i could use but they dont have writing on them and im in 2 minds whether to fit them or not. I t also gives me an option of changing to a purple light under there...:

chuckle:


----------

